# Looking for a lefty gun



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

My son's best friend is going to be shooting at the Capital City Gun Club's youth program this summer but has one problem, he doesn't have a gun. No big deal they have loaners but the kid is a lefty and they don't have any left handed guns.

His folks don't hunt and I talked him in to taking his hunter's safety class with my son which they both passed but now he wants to shoot also. Any ideas on where to look?

A full sized 20 ga would be just about right for him but he MAY be able to get by with a 12 as he is a big kid.

Any thoughts on what to look for and where?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

For an auto, Benelli made some left handers, and occasionally you see an old lefty Remington 870 pump.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

the bps bottom ejects, which is great cause you can shoot from anywhere in the blind and left and right handed shooters can use it. AND ive had one for a while now, no jams, no sticks, it works all the time all temperatures, and its real easy to take apart and clean. :2cents:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my NEF/H&R 12 gauge is nice..but has a mega kick to it..their 20's arent bad...down side is its a single shot


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Why not start with a single shot 20 ga.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

like the NEF i said above..its a good gun, single shot 12 or 20...about $128 at www.walmart.com... mines the original H&R 088 its an 1980...and its still in great workign condition i melive you can find it at www.walmart.com go down to hunting or sporting goods...special order guns and ammo...then shotguns...then singleshot


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

PLEASE, please do not put a child on a single shot shotgun. This is one of the worste guns you can put a young adult/child on because of the recoil.

Sure, many of us grew up behind one (I did), but every youth shooting program (NRA youth or 4-H shooting sports) have done away with single-shot shotguns.

Most 4-H shooting sports programs or NRA youth shooting programs will start kids out on the following guns:
1. Browning Gold 20 gauge ($900)
2. Remington 11-87 youth model ($530)
3. Beretta 3901 youth model ($849)
4. Remington 1100 youth model (?)

I have been an instructor for over 7 years now and these are the best guns to start kids out on. Browning Golds do have a nact for sticking once in a while. The 11-87 is probably the most practical in terms of money and the one my son will start out on unless I have find enough in the savings account for the Beretta. I haven't instructed a kid on an 1100 yet, so I won't comment on them.

We have an 11 yr old left handed boy on a right handed 11-87 and he is doing just fine. He is only shooting trap so it is one shell at a time. As he gets older, his father will probably move him to a left handed gun.

Not only am a certified instuctor, but also a left handed shooter.

PM me if you have other questions and I will be sure to help out as best as I can.

My junior and senior teams will be out there in Bismarck in August for the state 4-H shoot.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my 12 year old brother shoots my 20 guage just fine and its the NEF single shot...he shoots my 12 but the 12 is a bit much for him...you could still do a single shot 28 or 4/10 gauge


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

No to the 410's as well. That is an "expert" shotgun. Not a youth shotgun.

A .410 is basically a 69 gauge.

If a kid can't physically handle a 20 gauge shotgun, then they are physically too small for a shotgun at this time.

Give them a year to grow and then start them with the basics in the 20 gauge.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

live2hunt wrote
No to the 410's as well. That is an "expert" shotgun. Not a youth shotgun.

A .410 is basically a 69 gauge.

I am glad to see someone else understands what a 410 is. If you want to discreage a kid start him on a 410

If a kid can't physically handle a 20 gauge shotgun, then they are physically too small for a shotgun at this time.

starting a kid to early is another mistake that happens to offten

For a lefty take a good look at an Ithica Model 37 in 20 ga. Good quality gun. Great resale if he decides he doesn't want to shoot


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the info and input folks but I just learned yesterday his dad ordered him a new 20 ga. BPS.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

:beer:


----------

